# brother or sister



## Rees2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you have a brother or a sister or both I have a brother(Chance)and A sister (Delany not sure how to spell it)So do you have A sibling?


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

I have two Sisters, one older and one younger, I also have a older brother.


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Aug 27, 2007)

I have four younger brothers, no sisters.


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2007)

one younger brother, two younger sisters


----------



## T-P (Aug 28, 2007)

I have 2 older brothers.
21 - Damien
16 - Conor

and my eldest brother has a 3 year old daughter (my neice) Sophitia


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Aug 28, 2007)

31 year old brother (Raymond)
23 year old sister (Sarah)
and 18 year old sister (Ashleigh)


----------



## c_pierce705 (Aug 28, 2007)

23 year old brother-Marty


----------



## T-P (Sep 4, 2007)

Marty! i have always loved that name, i also like the name Sergi


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 4, 2007)

D=5
C=11
those are the ages of my siblings.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2007)

I have both an older sister and a brother. I am the spoiled baby...well I was years and years ago...lol.


----------



## cvalda (Oct 1, 2007)

My one sibling - a brother 6 years my elder - passed away in the year 2000 at the age of 31. 

But I've made up for it in having (adopting, actually) nine kids - they are between the ages of 3 & 13!

;~) Kelly


----------



## c_pierce705 (Oct 1, 2007)

T-P said:


> Marty! i have always loved that name, i also like the name Sergi



Marty hates his name of course!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 2 Living older sisters & 1 older sisters---RIP
1 older brother
1 younger brother


----------

